# keysonic ACK-612RF Issues



## MoonPig (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey,

Just got this keyboard and everything except one thing works fine.

It appears the FN button is inverted. Unpressed it makes UIOPJKLM into 4561230. So i have to hold the FN button the whole time i'm writing this... lol

Any ideas why, or what i should do?

Thanks


----------



## oily_17 (Sep 20, 2011)

I am not sure but my mate had a Keysonic and he had a similar problem.

I think it was something to do with the Num Lock button as well.


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh my God... I love you! It was the Num Lock button! Thanks matey.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 20, 2011)

lol


----------



## oily_17 (Sep 20, 2011)

No probs, the first time my mate used his keyboard, it took us a while to work it out.


----------

